# Card Cut With My Favorite TTF



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone who's talked to me at length about slingshots probably knows that I'm not a big fan of TTF shooters. The slingshots, not the people who shoot TTF. They're by and large pretty cool.

Anyway.

I don't like the outside-the-fork band attachment that most TTF slingers use. It forces me to use a pinch grip style of hold or a straight-thumb brace, neither of which work for me. Given this limitation, I've hardly ever practiced with a TTF slingshot.

There is one that I really like, though: the Colt from Ash in New Zealand.



















As you can see, this one uses a "matchstick" style of attachment with integrated pins. This means the bands come straight out from the middle of the forks and leave the outsides free to grip the slingshot the way I'm used to. So I get the great TTF sight picture in a shooter that doesn't hurt my hand after 10 shots. Score!

I got this one a year or so ago and have shot it off and on since then but picked it up again yesterday and it really started to click with me. Here's a quick video about why I like this one and a little card cutting action. I finally measured the distance from my catchbox to where I was standing and it's a little over 40', so I'm pretty pumped up about that, too


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice cut, M.J .... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great shooting as always maestro moderator M.J say that three times real fast,by the way where is ash what ever happened to him


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great video!!!

I like the way you place the camera, dangerously near the target, for a great slingshot-action take!! 

And yes, I too shoot with thumb brace and I kinda dislike the pinch grip. Which pretty much invalidates most of the TTF designs for me. But, as you've wisely put it: never say never indeed!!

Awesome shooting!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

M.J said:


> Anyone who's talked to me at length about slingshots probably knows that I'm not a big fan of TTF shooters. The slingshots, not the people who shoot TTF. They're by and large pretty cool.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


Fine shooting, MJ! Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad that the Colt is proving useful. I've never really used mine as TTF doesn't seem to suit me.



bigron said:


> great shooting as always maestro moderator M.J say that three times real fast,by the way where is ash what ever happened to him


Here I am, just stopping by! A new job, house and many other things are keeping me away from my hobbies at the moment. Once we're settled into the new house I expect to be able to drag out the slingshots again. The back yard will be a great place to shoot


----------

